# Height rod



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi. My Plow system is an old cycle country plow with a turbo turn system installed on it. For the past few years it was lifted by a cycle country power max lift. Which had its problems. This year I invested in a winch which can be used all year long now just for plowing. Now I'm trying to fix the problem of how to tell the height of my plow from the seat. After days of thinking I've decided to try a pvc pipe marker that would move up and down with the plow tube. Very rough install pictures attached. The bottom elbow had to rotate slightly so I cut slots in it attached a bolt. The upright tube at this point isn't even glued and I have a wire just holding it to the front bumper to test movement. I'm thinking of maybe keeping the top cap removable and injecting a portion of the up right tube with expansion foam. I can drill a hole in the cap drop a chem light in the tube and see the light as the tube peaks over the front box. My only worry is durability. What do you guys think? Thanks Rodger


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put a gravel guard on it and go


----------



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

Your probably right about the gravel guard. So after some thought I decided to substitute pvc for galvanized steel pipe. I think it will hold up much longer anyway. I'll just antiseize the joints, paint all black to match ATV and push tubes. I made the stand pipe a little taller than I would have liked, but no big deal. Thanks for suggestion Rodger


----------

